# Pamācības >  Vērtīga Informācija

## Vinchi

Sveiki!

Šeit būs diezgan praktisks špikeris elektroniķiem. Kurā ir:

● Oma likums, formulas
● Kondensātoru attiecība 1000pF = 1nF = 0.001uF
● Ethernet kabeļu izvadi.
● Kā pieslēgt 78XX uz attiecīgo spriegumu, kādu pretestību likt.
● Attiecība starp kabeļu diametru (mm) un (mm2)
● Cik resnu kabeli var izmantot pie attiecīgās strāvas.

   Un daudz kas cits. 


Vēl varu ieteikt ērtu pretestību kalkulātoru.

----------


## kurlander

Super. paldies.
Es visu laiku spikeri pazaudeeju

----------


## Didzis

Decibelu kalkulātors  http://www.qsl.net/n9zia/
Sprieguma- jaudas kalkulātors http://my.athenet.net/~multiplx/cgi-bin ... e.main.cgi

----------


## marizo

Kondensatoru kods-> kapacitāte
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/e...1171215684.gif

----------


## deivs001

::  tas .pdf uz kura špikerim jābūt ir pazudis. Kur liki admin?

----------


## abergs

BIN-DEC-HEX 16bitu kalkulators:
http://www.tech24.arce.co.uk/download/LL-Solver.zip

----------


## abergs

Dāžāda skaidrojoša informācija par elektroniku:
http://www.skyelectro.com/article/index.html

----------


## deivs001

Latviešu valodā arī ir maz kāda tik apjomīga pamācība? Kaut vai grāmatu izskatā. Neesmu nekur redzējis.

----------


## perchs

vajag iegadaties ziedoņa bunža gramatu "Mikroelektronika" ta gramata ir liels špikeris elektroniķiem!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## deivs001

> vajag iegadaties ziedoņa bunža gramatu "Mikroelektronika" ta gramata ir liels špikeris elektroniķiem!


 Kur dabūnama un par kādām naudām?

----------


## Vikings

Tai grāmatai klāt vajag sadabūt arī viņa laboratorijas darbu grāmatiņu, tā var palīdzēt izprast dažādu elementu darbību praksē mērot raksturlīknes un meklējot sakarības.
Spam on:
Pats Bunžs par sevi ir reāli prikolīgs džeks, četrus gadus pie viņa nomācijos. Labas atmiņas no RTK.

----------


## perchs

ja kas ziedonis ir labais!!  ::  es vel joprojam ie vinja macos 2 kursa  ::  gramatu laikam pagaidam var dabut tikai pie skolotaja vai kaut kur neta!!!-jauzprasa skolotajam tikai kur!!!  ::

----------


## marizo

Jā, tas lekciju konspekts "Mikroelektronika" ir labais! Viss 3 vai cik nu tur semestru kurss.  :: 
Nez, vai RTK bibliotekā nav?

Mazliet ne pa tēmu:
Kādam nav saglabājies RTK elektroniķu kvalifikācijas darbs elektroniskā formātā? Baigi tagad paraugs noderētu.  ::

----------


## abergs

Angļu vaodā, bet varbūt kādam līdzēs: 
Electronics_for_Dummies__Wiley-2005.pdf(~20Mb)
http://yy.lv/download.php?f=43400

----------


## deivs001

Sodien manita gramata "Elektronikas pamati" Valters un Rapa gramatnica, autors Ziedonis Bundzs. Cena laikam bija 6,69lv.

----------


## osscar

es jau savu viedokli par to izteicu - http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.p...81matas#p59653

----------


## abergs

Variants:
[attachment=0:1nvvwt5d]291.gif[/attachment:1nvvwt5d]

----------

